# How can I cope with IBS at a gig?



## Charlottee (Feb 27, 2014)

Firstly I'm 18 years old, I've not officially been diagnosed with IBS but I'm pretty sure that's what I have, I've had anxiety since I was 11 but in the past couple of months it's got really bad, everytime I do anything- or even think of something that I need to do I get this horrible butterfly feeling in my stomach and urgently need the toilet. I have a doctors appointment in a few weeks but before then I have 2 gigs I have to go to.
The problem with gigs is the whole waiting outside for ages with no toilets avaliable, becoming hot and being stuck in the crowd when I have an attack, I want to be able to enjoy myself without worrying about soiling myself.
Does anyone have any tips about how you cope in similar situations?
Thanks


----------



## SDLori (Feb 28, 2014)

I would wear mini-pads and take a valium. I have also used Imodium, though then you are constipated the next day. You really have to watch dairy and fried foods.


----------

